# Plows, Sanders, Sidewalk crews needed for 07/08 IN RHODE ISLAND



## gary smith (Sep 10, 2007)

I am looking for:

straight plows
sanders
bobcats
backhoe w/wo snow pusher

PROVIDENCE AREA - WARWICK - LINCOLN - SO.COUNTY

If you have a truck with no plow, And you have bisiness liability insurance.
I will pay $25.00 - $35.00 per hour, FOR SHOVELING SIDEWALKS

CALL GARY 401-831-5460


----------

